# Is Deca worth running? - Pros and Cons



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hey Lads

I was wondering if it would be worth running deca to help alleviate some joint pains/niggles?

Im currently running test blend at roughly 750mg per week, i've been on it for 7 weeks [started at 500mg and upped it recently] was planning on running it until 12 weeks but have decided that i'll extend my cycle to maybe 16 weeks. In 7 weeks i have made good progress on my lifts....but im finding my joints are hurting a bit, as i have pre-existing joint problems and pushing heavy weights is giving me some bother. Have been taking joint supplements from the start to help with the joints but after doing some research i read that Deca was good for the joints.

At what dose would deca be beneficial for joints problems?

Also read alot about deca-dick, how do i avoid it? Heard running test higher than deca with help but im on test at 750mg per week and dont really want to increase it by much.

thanks

Mo


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

no probs running deca at 750mg (i.e equal to your test). You may find it helps your joints... but, 2iu HGH helps more.. now you know why I run HGH, really helps the joints as you age... dont feel then on hGH..

even if the deca doesnt help your joints at least you will be doing a proper amount of AAS


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

I think its not worth running, yes it works great, but the shutdown off it is horrendous.

Deca dick aint much fun either. If it wasnt for these 2 side effects, Id use it on most courses.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Anyone else got any opinions? Thanks Aus and Jay


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

maybe try running it at a low dose thats what im currently doing with deca 300mg per week alongside test.


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

I remember my first injectable course was Deca and dbol, not idea i know, but christ did I grow.

The next one added sust to that, the gains were incredible.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

I have ran it before once at 400mg a week along side test and dianabol and made awesome gains and no bad shutdown at all.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks HVY, Jay and Rick

Well i injected some PC nandrotest 400 at 2ml into my left shoulder, so that would give me 320mg of deca and 480mg of Test Undec, i dont think the nandrotest is PIP free as i've woken up with a big lump at the site, never had any thing with their TT400.

Might consider getting some NPP to increase my levels of deca quicker rather than wait 3/4 weeks for it to kick in, would that be a good idea?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Jay Walker said:


> I think its not worth running, yes it works great, but the shutdown off it is horrendous.
> 
> Deca dick aint much fun either. If it wasnt for these 2 side effects, Id use it on most courses.


shutdown is easy to avoid. Run 50mg clomid EOD through your entire cycle. if you don't understand why:

http://www.maledoc.com/blog/2010/04/28/how-clomid-works-in-men/

you don't get deca dick with test... but if you find your drive is still flagging.. you could add 50mg proviron/day... and you'll **** daily! LOL


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Thanks HVY, Jay and Rick
> 
> Well i injected some PC nandrotest 400 at 2ml into my left shoulder, so that would give me 320mg of deca and 480mg of Test Undec, i dont think the nandrotest is PIP free as i've woken up with a big lump at the site, never had any thing with their TT400.
> 
> Might consider getting some NPP to increase my levels of deca quicker rather than wait 3/4 weeks for it to kick in, would that be a good idea?


i wouldnt.. deca kicks in after 10days.. whats the rush?


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Anyone else got any opinions? Thanks Aus and Jay


Like aus says, HGH, or a cheaper and arguably better option (longer chain natty GH) would be a peptide like GHRP2. They help with collagen synthesis.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I have always found deca to be a good addition to any cycle.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

A friend of mine is running it:

Test E - 500mg p/w

Deca - 500mg p/w

He txt me this morning to say this sh*t is the nuts. Definitely what i am doing next cycle after my cruise.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Running it now I've got clomid at hand if needed fingers crossed all good

Running 50mg prov ED


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

ausbuilt said:


> shutdown is easy to avoid. Run 50mg clomid EOD through your entire cycle. if you don't understand why:
> 
> http://www.maledoc.com/blog/2010/04/28/how-clomid-works-in-men/


is there any consiquences for running clomid long term you know of?


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

I can remember JW's mate posting on here about using PCT meds to recover while still on cycle. He had bloods done to prove it too.

I'm not sure if it has been proven to work, but I have read of some people using naltrexone to prevent/reduce suppression while on cycle too.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

ba baracuss said:


> I can remember JW's mate posting on here about using PCT meds to recover while still on cycle. He had bloods done to prove it too.
> 
> I'm not sure if it has been proven to work, but I have read of some people using naltrexone to prevent/reduce suppression while on cycle too.


think some people refer to it as Tct - through cycle theropy, just curious how long pct meds are safe to run for?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

ausbuilt said:


> shutdown is easy to avoid. Run 50mg clomid EOD through your entire cycle. if you don't understand why:
> 
> http://www.maledoc.com/blog/2010/04/28/how-clomid-works-in-men/
> 
> you don't get deca dick with test... but if you find your drive is still flagging.. you could add 50mg proviron/day... and you'll **** daily! LOL


Would this stop atrophy of the balls so to speak throughout? Meaning could be used instead of hcg in cycle?


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

OJay said:


> Would this stop atrophy of the balls so to speak throughout? Meaning could be used instead of hcg in cycle?


Yes works very well, have tried it myself.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

darksider said:


> Yes works very well, have tried it myself.


how many mgs a day do you take?


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Getting some localised irritation at the injection site from the nandotest - swelling and a large lump, it's gone red and is very itchy!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

OJay said:


> Running it now I've got clomid at hand if needed fingers crossed all good
> 
> Running 50mg prov ED


you're doing it ass about... you're running proviron to keep your sex drive up artificially (its essentially DHT) this just hides your HPTA suppression...

50mg clomid EOD prevents it.. esp if run from the start of the cycle... as i've posted before, whats not to understand about this pic:

http://www.maledoc.com/blog/2010/04/28/how-clomid-works-in-men/

OK clomid can be used at 100mg/day for a few weeks as PCT, but run at 50mg EOD DURING the cycle, prevents you from being shut down, or at the very least keeps it minimal..

Clomid is not good for preventing gyno- run an AI or nolva.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

andysutils said:


> is there any consiquences for running clomid long term you know of?


no.. its only 50mg EOD



andysutils said:


> think some people refer to it as Tct - through cycle theropy, just curious how long pct meds are safe to run for?


Correct TCT means you never get fully shut down, and have all the issues people post about- why let your HPTA get shut down completely when it can avoided (or at least greatly reduced) so easily...



OJay said:


> Would this stop atrophy of the balls so to speak throughout? Meaning could be used instead of hcg in cycle?


yes. I thought we all knew what shut down meant- shrunken balls... run TCT (clomid EOD 50mg) and you prevent, or at the very least reduce this...


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

andysutils said:


> how many mgs a day do you take?


you don't take it every day for TCT..


----------



## MrWibble (Jan 28, 2011)

check my deca and test cycle


----------



## Numb (Jan 11, 2010)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Thanks HVY, Jay and Rick
> 
> Well i injected some PC nandrotest 400 at 2ml into my left shoulder, so that would give me 320mg of deca and 480mg of Test Undec, i dont think the nandrotest is PIP free as i've woken up with a big lump at the site, never had any thing with their TT400.
> 
> Might consider getting some NPP to increase my levels of deca quicker rather than wait 3/4 weeks for it to kick in, would that be a good idea?


Probably better off with PC deca 300, not particularly fond nandrotest contains undecanoate ester.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

So on a test & deca cycle taking 50mg Clomid EOD means you don't need to use hCG?

Would you still run in your PCT or would Nolva alone be ok?

Would Clomid not interfere with the use of Adex?

Is there any links to threads/websites of people that have done this before?

Seems like a great idea but only heard of it from this thread.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

ausbuilt said:


> you're doing it ass about... you're running proviron to keep your sex drive up artificially (its essentially DHT) this just hides your HPTA suppression...
> 
> 50mg clomid EOD prevents it.. esp if run from the start of the cycle... as i've posted before, whats not to understand about this pic:
> 
> ...


Thanks will add clomid from tonight appreciate the great sharing of knowledge aus


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Mitch6689 said:


> So on a test & deca cycle taking 50mg Clomid EOD means you don't need to use hCG?
> 
> HCG stimulates the release of LH; in this case, Clomid stops the pituitary receiving oestrogen, and it causes the pituitary to release more LH, so the effect is the same- more LH release, which keeps the balls pumping. Its easier to pop a clomid EOD than take HCG shots, and as its more frequent, it keeps LH levels more stable than HCG once or twice a week, which is a bit of a sledgehammer, even in low doses
> 
> ...


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

I think my last sentence came across wrong. I wasn't saying it in a 'too good to be true, must be bull****' way.

More that I can't believe I haven't heard of it before and will be using it so I thank this thread.

Thanks for the other answers as well. One pill EOD is a much nicer option than jabbing hCG (and cheaper).


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Numb said:


> Probably better off with PC deca 300, not particularly fond nandrotest contains undecanoate ester.


Same here mate thats why im injecting roughly 800 - 1000mg of PC Tritest on top


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Mitch6689 said:


> I think my last sentence came across wrong. I wasn't saying it in a 'too good to be true, must be bull****' way.
> 
> More that I can't believe I haven't heard of it before and will be using it so I thank this thread.
> 
> Thanks for the other answers as well. One pill EOD is a much nicer option than jabbing hCG (and cheaper).


not everyone's a fan- just had a debate with empire boy on thread about HCG..

choose your poison, both HCG and clomid work- but i think as i said, clomid is easier to use.. and jsut as effective..

of course the obvious answer, is dont do AAS and you wont need either!


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Currently injecting BD Decabol @ 500mg p/w and its going well...muscles feel more 'denser' and so far i have some bloating...and sex drive is down....on it for another weeks or so and then switch. Have to recommend BD decabol over PC nandrotest, nandrotest was ****3 in comparison to decabol, which has been smooth and PIP free for the most of the vial


----------



## Dananaman (Jan 2, 2013)

Really helped my joints.


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

A man's HPTA is thousands of times more sensitive to estrogen than to testosterone - just a tiny bit of an estrogen will cause shutdown. In other words, your HPTA is there to regulate estrogen levels, your thyroid isn't really ****d about how much testosterone you have floating around. If you can keep your estrogen levels low with an aromatase inhibitor, or disguise them with clomid, I imagine you can avoid shutdown.


----------



## Reaper 2X3 (Nov 21, 2011)

Running pretty much as your thinking. 750 test and 375 deca. 12 wks/10wks. Im at wK5 now and am growing well. Thought it had slowed off a little but was purely down to a slow weekend of training and eating.

As for joint pain, i have tennis elbow in my left arm. It hasnt done much for that. It still buckles at the higher weights but then the rest of me doesnt hurt post a heavy session.

As for deca dick, had no issues at all. Am running test at X2 the amount of deca. Am running clomid during as suggested by Ausbuilt and also running Cabergoline for deca sides but it also gives you the horn. So I am a hard as the Easter Bunny at the Playboy Mansion!


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

ausbuilt said:


> shutdown is easy to avoid. Run 50mg clomid EOD through your entire cycle. if you don't understand why:
> 
> http://www.maledoc.com/blog/2010/04/28/how-clomid-works-in-men/
> 
> you don't get deca dick with test... but if you find your drive is still flagging.. you could add 50mg proviron/day... and you'll **** daily! LOL


People are refering to HPTA suppression when they say shutdown as i'm sure you are aware, nothing will stop this happening.



ausbuilt said:


> i wouldnt.. deca kicks in after 10days.. whats the rush?


People are refering to when gains really start to happen when they say kick in and thats not in 10 days.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

I don`t really see the full effect of deca before week 8-10 then the gains really start and fast to :thumb:


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Hello once again all...To cut a long story shortish,lol.I used to bodybuild in my teens and 20s tho quit after that.Im 42 now and have started back a few weeks.I use to use different cycles of steroids many years ago and have decided to start back into them maybe in a few weeks time.Im thinking on Andropen 275 mixed with deca 400mg weekly.As its been years how does this sound guys.Any info bad or good is great,,oh and nearly forgot to say its great to be back in the forum after a very long time out.

Ps,,Thats not me in the photo by the way,,,lol


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> I don`t really see the full effect of deca before week 8-10 then the gains really start and fast to :thumb:


Weeks 8-10!!!! Something must be wrong, i'm on test decanoate which is the same ester and i feel the effect after about 10days.


----------



## Reaper 2X3 (Nov 21, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Weeks 8-10!!!! Something must be wrong, i'm on test decanoate which is the same ester and i feel the effect after about 10days.


Would the effect you feel not be the test? Deca is pretty slow acting, likely wouldn't be till latter weeks till it properly shows up.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Reaper 2X3 said:


> Would the effect you feel not be the test? Deca is pretty slow acting, likely wouldn't be till latter weeks till it properly shows up.


Yes mate im on test decanoate which is the same ester that is used in Deca so yes it the effect of the test as i am not running Deca with it.

My point is that if its the same ester and i feel the effects so much sooner, surely alarm bells would be ringing if it took 8-10 weeks into a cycle to notice the full effects?


----------



## Reaper 2X3 (Nov 21, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Yes mate im on test decanoate which is the same ester that is used in Deca so yes it the effect of the test as i am not running Deca with it.
> 
> My point is that if its the same ester and i feel the effects so much sooner, surely alarm bells would be ringing if it took 8-10 weeks into a cycle to notice the full effects?


I get ya!

Im running Sust & Deca at the min. Have to say I am certainly feeling the Test but have yet to have this 'blow up' effect Deca is meant to give. Im hoping next couple of weeks this comes through!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Cool 

Funnily enough Sust contains the Decanoate ester as well so part of the Sust blend will take just as long as the Deca mate.

How long you been on for? I'm sure it wont take long for you to hit your stride


----------



## Reaper 2X3 (Nov 21, 2011)

Yeah, Ive been pinning 3 times a week with it to try and make best use of the shorter esthers in the Sust. I think they gave me that initial boost but now the longer esthers are kicking in (Decanoate Test) and, i may be wrong here, but i am feeling they are giving me the proper gains.

Im week 5, just gone into. So i expect a couple of week and the deca should be doing its business. Hoping to come out looking like your avatar by the end of it! :thumb:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Reaper 2X3 said:


> Yeah, Ive been pinning 3 times a week with it to try and make best use of the shorter esthers in the Sust. I think they gave me that initial boost but now the longer esthers are kicking in (Decanoate Test) and, i may be wrong here, but i am feeling they are giving me the proper gains.
> 
> Im week 5, just gone into. So i expect a couple of week and the deca should be doing its business. Hoping to come out looking like your avatar by the end of it! :thumb:


Yea mate the shorter esters will but the long ester makes up 40% of the mix (100mg) so they will kick in just as the Deca does which should be a nice boost 

Haha thanks for that mate, it's always nice when someone wants to look like you  i'm sure with the right diet and training you will get there. My journal is on here if you want to look through how i train and eat:

Where there's a Phil there's a way. (thats the name of it)


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Deca is decent IME. On it right now and I feel that my bones have actually gotton bigger LOL


----------



## shrugss (Nov 7, 2011)

Clomid for be gives me bad sides

I got more sides from pct then i did on cycle


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

shrugss said:


> Clomid for be gives me bad sides
> 
> I got more sides from pct then i did on cycle


Take an AI during PCT to help with this mate.


----------



## Reaper 2X3 (Nov 21, 2011)

As Chelsea says, need to run an AI. Its not the clomid giving you bad sides dude. Im running clomid on cycle at the minute. The reason you felt bad is your Estrogen levels were sky high. Running an AI will keep that in check.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

will 500mg test e, 30mg dbol stop limp dick from 500mg deca? or should i add my 400mg mast e


----------

